# Motor Diesel Who makes it



## Cummins#! (Oct 27, 2014)

What is the company that makes the CTD motor? I just cant seem to find the company name


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The motor is built by General Motors in Kaiserslautern, Germany and was designed in a joint venture with Fiat in Torino, Italy. It has been used in GM vehicles worldwide, including the Cruze, Malibu and 4 Opel vehicles.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

The engine was designed in conjunction with GM in Italy by Vm Motori, which is owned by Fiat/Chrysler. The 3.0L V6 diesel used in the Jeep Grand Cherokee and the RAM pickup trucks are also made by Vm Motori. It's too bad that Chevy doesn't have the 25% take rate for the diesel that they have with those vehicles.


----------



## Cummins#! (Oct 27, 2014)

I was wondering if it was a VM Motori motor; I had a Jeep Liberty CRD. Good motor just a crappy EGR system. 

Above states it is built by General Motors in Kaiserslautern; if that’s is the case then it is not a VM Motori motor? 

So what is it Lol VM Motori motor or a little Duramax


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Cummins#! said:


> I was wondering if it was a VM Motori motor; I had a Jeep Liberty CRD. Good motor just a crappy EGR system.
> 
> Above states it is built by General Motors in Kaiserslautern; if that’s is the case then it is not a VM Motori motor?
> 
> So what is it Lol VM Motori motor or a little Duramax


Do a Google search or Wiki on VM Motori. As I said, it was designed by GM and VM Motori. GM owned shares in them until recently, then sold them back to Fiat. It is built by GM in Germany for many GM European models also. So, it is a European GM engine.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The branding for this motor would officially be as an Ecotec Diesel in North America. There has been some speculation that GM avoided putting the Duramax name on these diesels to prevent any damage to the reputation of their Duramax line if their return to the Diesel passenger car game turned out badly. I have heard that they're going to put the Duramax name on the light duty Diesel that is going in the Colorado/Canyon for 2015, though. 

It can be difficult when doing research on the 2.0L Diesel, because GM actually produces 2 different 2.0L Diesels for the Cruze globally. The 2.0L (1991cc) Diesel that is branded as a Daewoo engine is a VM Motori engine. The 2.0L (1995cc) Diesel that is branded as an Ecotec in North America is a GM product with Fiat/VM Motori roots. The design process occurred under the VM Motori partnership, but this particular engine is the property of GM. According to Aussie, an Australian owner of a 2012 Diesel on the forum, there is also another version of the 2.0L (1995cc) Diesel that is an updated version of the one available in North America, and I have recently seen news reports that there is an update for this 2.0L (1995cc) Diesel that will be in Opel vehicles for 2015, but not sure if that is the same or a different engine than the one referenced by Aussie. So that means there are 3 (or even 4) different 2.0L Diesel motors living under the hoods of GM vehicles globally, making the information a little confusing at times. 

Your mention of the Liberty CRD makes me jealous. When I bought my 2003 Liberty 3.7L about 10 years ago, I saw the new 2005 CRDs on the lot and desperately wanted one, but I just couldn't justify financing the cost of a new model versus the 2003 I was negotiating on. Today, a Liberty CRD is pretty hard to come by, and even if I could find one, I have my 3.7L done up just the way I want it and I know exactly how it's been taken care of, so it would be tough to start over from scratch just to go to a CRD.

With as simple as they kept things in the Liberty with the computer, and keeping electronic control out of things for the most part, I would think an EGR delete on the CRD would have been pretty easy to accomplish. Did you ever try or had you heard of that being done? If that was the only fault with that motor, I imagine it could have been a great move to make. One of the things I love about my Liberty is I never have to fight with the computer or emissions or chasing electrical faults. Throttle still uses a physical cable. 4WD is completely manual. Still uses a simple double-cut key with no transponders or electronics in it. Makes life so much simpler. Sometimes I've thought about just hoarding 1980s Caprices and Monte Carlos and a stack of carbureted V8s and leaving behind this electronic nonsense for good, but then I realize how much it would cost me in fuel and figure I'm better off dealing with the complications.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Some good information in this thread. I really wish they would have called it Duramax though, and gave it some kind of badging to let us advertise that its a diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe the diesel in the Holden Cruze is a VM Motori design and built in Korea. It came out in 2009 as a single OHC engine with 110kw and 320nm of torque at 17.5 t0 1 compression. Mine has the updated version with DOHC and 16.5 to 1 compression giving 120kw and 360nm of torque at 1750rpm.


----------

